# Norwegen September 2008 / 1 Woche experimentelles bike-and-hike / Erfahrungsbericht



## schotti65 (23. September 2008)

Ich war im September 2008 für 1 Woche in Norwegen und will ein wenig davon berichten.

Mit ein paar Jahre alten Trekking-Erinnerungen im Hinterkopf wollte ich ausprobieren, ob der eine oder andere Wanderweg sich nicht auch als mountainbiketauglich erweist.
Mir war klar, dass der Trageanteil - insbesondere hochzu - ordentlich sein würde, aber ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass die Wege auf den Hochebenen (_Fjellen_) sich als zumindest teilweise fahrbar erweisen würden.

Es sollte die Gegend _Aurlandsdalen_ sein,
dass liegt so grob irgendwo zwischen Bergen und Oslo, etwas genauer an der Bundesstrasse 50 nördlich der _Hardangervidda_.
Erst wollte ich in die _Hardangervidda_ selbst (größtes zusammenhängendes NSG Europas),
aber dann wurde mir in einem Norwegenforum (http://terrengsykkel.no/ubb/ man spricht auch Englisch) der Tipp gegeben, dass sei ja nicht so gut weil 
nur Hochebene = gar keine Abfahrten und ich sollte es doch mit _Aurlandsdalen_ probieren,
quasi gleich um die Ecke und mehr hoch-und-runter.

Nun gut war ja sowieso Erstbefahrung und Norwegen besteht ja sowieso größtenteils aus Bergen also warum nicht einfach dahin.
Ausgerüstet mit norwegischen _Turkarten_ 1:50.000 von _Hallingskarvet_ und _Aurlandsdalen_ (gibts z.B. bei www.geobuchhandlung.de für je 17,80) gings also los.

*Ausrüstungstipps..*
..gibts ja schon wie Sand am Meer, daher meine aktuellen Neuerungen auf dieser Tour:

- Compeed-Blasenpflaster zusammen mit breitem Leukoplast - und das funktioniert
- Merino-Shirt - es stinkt auch nach mehreren Tagen wirklich nicht
- Goretex-Socken - bis weit übern Knöchel dicht und super für Sumpf-/Bachquerungen
- ein Stativ für Selbstauslöserfotos

*Fahrt und Kosten*

Ich war mit Camper unterwegs und demzufolge per Fähre.
Wenn man nur die Sprit- und Fährkosten betrachtet, ist es umso billiger, je mehr man mit dem Auto fährt (bzw. je kürzer die Fähre).
(Eine Ausnahme ist die preiswerte Verbindung Hanstholm-Bergen mit www.smyrilline.de, fährt aber nur 1x pro Woche)
Ich nahm also die Fähre Sassnitz-Trelleborg mit www.scandlines.de für ca. 100,- pro Fahrt. Plus Spritkosten für ca. 2500km.
Vor Ort hab ich problemlos Stellplätze gefunden und keinen Campingplatz benutzt.
Als Selbstversorger hatte ich den Großteil der Nahrungsmittel importiert.

*Tag 1 - Rumprobieren*

Ich versuchte, mit den Karten und Weglängen warm zu werden und probierte einen beschaulichen Wanderweg zu einem Wasserfall (_Hivjufossen_ bei _Hovet_).
2h Tragen wurden mit schöner Aussicht, dem ersten Wasserfall von vielen und 0,5h Wald-Downhill belohnt.

Der erste Wasserfall



Ganz oben




Ich machte noch eine weitere kleine Runde von 2-3h über einen anderen Berg, stellte mich dann an irgendeinen Fluss und probierte ein bischen mit dem Selbstauslöser




*Tag 2 - die lange Tour*

Es sollte von 700m Basishöhe ganz gemütlich auf eine von Bergen umgebene Hochebene (_Byrkjedalen_) auf 1100-1200m gehen,
da dann so 15-20km einmal quer durch und nach einem klitzekleinen Pass über einen letzten Wanderweg wieder runterzu zur Basis.
Die Anfahrt gestaltete sich beschaulich über Schotterwege am Ufer des Strandavatnet.




Die letzten 200-300hm wurden getragen.




Zu meinem Bedauren wurde der Weg zwar hier und da mal etwas fahrbar...






...aber im Großen und Ganzen doch eher nicht.
Irgendwann verlor ich nochmal ca. 1h durch eine vermeintlich Abkürzung und am Ende hatte mein Rad so ca. 5-6h auf seines Herren Schultern verbracht.

Hier mal die Hochebene komplett



Vom Talausgang am Ende bis zum Fotopunkt sind es ca. 4h. Die Punkte rechts am Hang sind Hütten.
Die verschiedenfarbigen Flecken (die wahre Farbenpracht kommt leider fast gar nicht rüber ich glaub die Knipse muss endgütlig übern Jordan)
in der Landschaft sind mitnichten nur Flechten und Moose, sondern durchaus auch mal schulterhohes Strauchwerk. 
Recht stabil und siedelt gerne auf sumpfartigen Böden, wie ich beim Versuch der "Abkürzung" irgendwann feststellen durfte.

Schliesslich war mein Zeitplan etwas durcheinander, aber trotzdem nahm ich den geplanten weiteren Wanderweg, um runterzu und zurück zur Basis zu kommen.
Ein See wurde umquert (noch auf 1000m)...



..und dann gings endlich auf dem verdienten Wald-DH nach unten.

*Tag 3 - Ruhetag*

Erstaunlich wenig Muskelkater in den Beinen, etwas mehr Schmerzen im Schulterbereich und einen völlig zerstörten Rücken.
So wie mehrmals gebrochen. Hatte ich morgens und beschloss spontan, einen Ruhe- und Planungstag einzulegen.

Nach reiflicher Überlegung akzeptierte ich, dass die Idee mit dem "auf der Hochebene epische Touren fahren" wohl eher gescheitert war.
Die weiteren Touren sollten sozusagen eher klassisch = "Aphalt/Schotter hochzu + direkt Wanderweg runterzu" sein.

Ausserdem war ich ja auch noch in der Nähe des berühmten _Rallarvegen_ (http://www.rallarvegen.no/default.asp?sprak=4).
So ziemlich der einzige echte touristische Radweg in ganz Norwegen - ein Teilabschnitt der ehemaligen Versorgungsstrasse für den Bau der Bahnverbindung Bergen-Oslo.
Für Autos gesperrt, hier und da Raststationen, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten usw. usw.
Das Hauptstück ca. 100km lang und endet westlich in dem beschaulichen Ort _Flam_, in dem nicht nur der _Rallarvegen_ endet,
sondern auch ein Hafen und (logischerweise) ein Bahnhof angesiedelt ist, quasi ein Verkehrsknotenpunkt.












Hier positionierte ich mich neu, um am nächsten Tag 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen, d.h. in einem grossen Kreis über einen Pass auf 1400-1500m hochzuklettern, dann per Wanderweg runter auf den _Rallarvegen_ und diesen dann noch gemütlich 20-30km bis nach _Flam_ zurückzulullern.

*Tag 4 - übern Berg zum Rallarvegen*

Geagt, getan, ich schraubte mich also über Nebenstrecken...



..und tragenderweise bis auf 1400m



wo man tatsächlich auch ein bischen Fahren konnte.



Nach 1-2h gings dann wieder runter Richtung _Rallarvegen_, und das war diesmal ziemlich klasse fahrbar, fast 100% Offtrail,
hier und da die grobe Linie durch Wegmarkierungen vorgegeben.








Der _Rallarvegen_ selber war weniger spektakulär, aber immerhin (endlich) mal gemütlich und ohne Anstrengung 1-2h geradeaus fahren...

*Tag 5 - Das eigentliche Aurlandsdalen*

Den letzten Fahrtag verbrachte ich  mit der "berühmtesten und beliebtesten Wanderung in ganz Aurlandsdalen" (Touriplakat).
Diese Tour geht mehr oder weniger immer an einem Fluss entlang und verliert von _Osterbo_ nach _Vassbygdi_ 800hm in ca. 6 Wanderstunden.
So dass ich mir dachte - viele Wanderer = Weg auch gut fahrbar, 800hm runterzu = noch besser fahrbar.








Ich wurde tatsächlich nicht enttäuscht, im Ergebnis musste ich "nur" ca. die Hälfte Tragen/Schieben und hatte nach 3,5h ca. 10 Wanderer getroffen bzw. überholt, die übrigens alle sehr freundlich waren.
Die fahrbaren Passagen waren größtenteils sehr technisch mit Stufen, Steinen, umsetzen (hat sogar ein paar Mal wie gewollt geklappt) usw. und das ganze immer vor dieser großartigen Kulisse.
Ein Weg, den ich noch mal fahren würde.

(Die Selbstauslöserfotos sind natürlich bei den einfacheren Stellen entstanden)








*Fazit*

Die Natur - gerade um diese Jahreszeit, "Indian Summer" Rot Grün Gelb Farbenpracht usw. - ist schon ziemlich einmalig.
Geradeaus bzw. horizontal radfahren auf den Wanderwegen hat leider nicht wirklich funktioniert.
Was ich beim vielen Tragen festgestellt habe - eigentlich ist es viel entspannter als Radfahren, weil man mehr sieht bzw. sich umschaut.
Wenn da nur nicht die beschaulichen 17kg wären. Eigentlich ist es weniger das Gewicht selber als vielmehr die Lastverteilung sprich alles liegt oben.
Vielleicht kann man da ja was basteln...

Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen, im nächsten Jahr wiederzukommen.

Es gibt im eingangs erwähnten Norwegen-Forum immer Ende August ein Treffen vieler Mitglieder, den sogenannten _Utflukt_, geht über ein verlängertes Wochenende, da könnte man teilnehmen und noch paar Tage alleine ranhängen oder so.

schotti


----------



## timtim (23. September 2008)

sehr schön Hr.Columbus Schotti 
du willst also für uns die neue welt hoch im norden entdecken ,der anfang klingt ja vielversprechend.schöne impressionen !!

aber mal ehrlich ,ich finde das biketragen nimmt langsam überhand .
wir sollten den winterpokal in dieser disziplin bestreiten ,dann fällt es nächstes jahr leichter ........

gruß tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (23. September 2008)

Absolut geil   
Ganz alleine, nur mit Bike in der Natur! Mach ich auch ab und zu, aber leider hab ich nicht die Möglichkeit für so viele Tage und so weit zu fahren.



schotti65 schrieb:


> Ausgerüstet mit norwegischen _Turkarten_ 1:50.000 von _Hallingskarvet_ und _Aurlandsdalen_ (gibts z.B. bei www.geobuchhandlung.de für je 17,80) gings also los.
> i



Ganz schön mutig mit den 2 Karten! Und wie hast du das mit dem Selbstauslöser gemacht (siehe Bild 3)?  Meiner knipst schon nach 10 Sekunden.


----------



## Geisterflamme (23. September 2008)

Top Bericht, war schön zu lesen und zu schauen.


----------



## checkb (23. September 2008)

Was ich nicht unterstützen kann ist dieses DAUERGEPOSE.  Wird wirklich Zeit für ne neue Knipse.

Hast du am Sonntag Zeit um im Auto bei einer gemütlichen Ausfahrt zu berichten?

checkb


----------



## schotti65 (23. September 2008)

Anto schrieb:


> ..Und wie hast du das mit dem Selbstauslöser gemacht (siehe Bild 3)?  Meiner knipst schon nach 10 Sekunden.



Meiner auch, ich hab mich halt beeilt.
(und es hat auch nicht beim allerersten Mal geklappt..)


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (24. September 2008)

Köstlicher Bericht! 
*seufz*

Komisch, wenn ich mit dem Selbstauslöser hantiere, kommen nicht solche abgefahrenen Aktionen raus... 


Mein Schnuckel meckert, dass ichs nicht mitgelassen hab, tziss.

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass alles Gebrochene wieder heil ist *höhö*.


----------



## Carsten (24. September 2008)

Super Bericht! Hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen, zumal ich einiges davon kenne.
Aber Norwegen ist echtes FRAXn Revier...hoch schleppen und runter Trailen.

Ich muss unbedingt mal auf den Preikestolen imt dem BikeBike. Ich denke in 30 min fraxn +1 Stunde fahren ist man da oben. Man muss halt um 8.00 Uhr morgens oben, oder besser schon wieder zurück am Parkplatz sein, bevor die Massen aufschlagen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preikestolen





das gibt denn ganz fette Poserbilder 
1000 m Abgrund...

OK, da ist einer schon mal mit nem Backflip runter + Fallschirm natürlich...nicht mein Ding


----------



## schotti65 (25. September 2008)

@carsten: schade, dass Du nicht zum BR kommst, dann hätte man sich mal austauschen können.


----------



## blacksurf (25. September 2008)

schöner Bericht! Und schön das es Leute gibt die auch mal was austesten, jenseits der 
bekannten Bikepfade!


----------



## Schneeflocke (25. September 2008)

Klasse Bericht, vielen Dank!
Ich glaube alleine hätte ich das nicht durchgezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (25. September 2008)

irgendwann komm ich bestimmt mal zum BR
Ich bin in Norwegen viel Straße/Schotter gefahren, weil es mit Trails eher schlecht aussah...aber es gibt schon was.


----------



## Teekay (26. September 2008)

Respekt, dass du das so ganz alleine durchgezogen hast! Da gehört schon 'ne ordentliche Portion Mumm dazu.

Der Bericht liest sich wirklich gut und macht Lust auf eine Norwegen-Tour. Im näxten Jahr findest du bestimmt Begleiter.
Und die Quali der Pix ist doch gar nicht so schlecht, sind schöne Bilder...ich stell mir gerade vor, wie du innerlich die 10 Sek. für den Slebstauslöser mitgezählt hast, um dann wieder zurück zum Apparat zu stapfen und das Ergebnis zu begutachten


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (14. Oktober 2008)

"stellte mich dann an irgendeinen Fluss und probierte ein bischen mit dem Selbstauslöser"

Das sieht so aus, als wenn da gar keine Chance bestehen würde, trocken bzw. ohne blaue Flecke wieder wegzukommen, wenn man sich da mal vertut! *immernoch staun*


----------

